# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  The jfreels glass tank setup w/pics *DUW*

## jfreels

Here's a little rundown on how I handle my glass tanks for my snakes.  This is my fourth time going through this process and I've pretty much settled on this process.  

*What you'll need*
Clean tank, I'm using a 20 gallon long I got off Craigslist for $25UTH (Under Tank Heater)Screen mesh tank topperCage locksCon-Tact Shelf liner, black 18"x4' will do a 20 Gallon long with a little extraTin foilFoil tape2 identical hidesWater dishAccurite Indoor/Outdoor thermometer with probeRheostat or thermostat

*Step 1*
Start with an open area where you can work on modifying the tank.  I choose a desk.  



*Step 2*
The thing I hate most about setting up tanks has to be "blacking them out".  I have tried different methods and non-stick shelf liner has been my favorite.  I got this roll for about $6 at Home Depot.



Measure out your dimensions for cutting the shelf liner.  Picture added for not-so-dramatic effect. 



I used double-sided Scotch tape to hold the contact paper.  I don't want a permanent solution.  If you want a more permanent solution, look into painting the sides.



*Step 3*
Let's get this tank warm!  I'm using an Exo-Terra Heat Wave UTH.  This is the first one I have installed/used.  It was on sale for $18.  Follow the directions for applying it to your tank.  If you don't want it permanent, take the paper off the back and cover the stick side with foil tape and then use foil tape to attach it to your tank.  


Attach the probe from your Accurite, try to get it dead center of the mat.  As you can see, I'm not using hot-glue to attach this probe.  I will later, the next time it gets a deep clean.


*Step 4*
Now lets fill the tank with all the things your snake needs.  To make things easier, I wind the probe cable on the Accurite around it's stand.  This way I don't have bunched up cable going throughout the cage, even though it's covered up with bedding.  Also, don't forget to hit that little Time/Temp button so you can always see the "In" temp as well as the "Out" temp.


Put in the bedding, hides and water dish.


*Step 5*
Keeping in humidity is one of the hardest things in a glass tank.  I use foil on the top to help keep in a little heat and humidity.  Take the foil and fold it over itself three times and keep about an inch gap on both sides.  Then secure it with foil tape.



*Step 6*
Add your snake, hook up a rheostat or thermostat and don't forget the cage clips!



I hope this little tutorial helps someone.  It has taken a lot of trial and error to find something that works good for me.  This formula does the trick.

----------

1stpalindrone (02-10-2011),_Anya_ (05-19-2011),bamagecko76 (04-15-2011),Brie (09-22-2010),cehmz (07-16-2011),franken_stein (08-10-2010),Kateesaurus (02-14-2011),lidjamay (05-22-2011),LordRahlsFavorite (12-27-2010),Luna'sBoy (03-05-2013),Metalluscat (01-08-2014),Minjo (12-10-2012),_moravaguy_ (04-16-2011),myanney (10-13-2010),nikitajane25 (01-04-2012),_pbyeerts_ (12-03-2013),PitOnTheProwl (02-18-2011),Sam Rickim (06-14-2012),_Skittles1101_ (02-21-2011),timclement (05-07-2012),whitneymoon (02-25-2011),_youbeyouibei_ (03-04-2011)

----------


## AkHerps

I use black construction paper on the back of my tanks, just cheaper I guess.  

Where can you find the aluminum tape?  Or do I have to get it online?

----------


## jfreels

I got my aluminum tape at Home Depot.  It was about $7 for the roll and it's the same roll I got when I did my first tank.  All my other tanks have the UTH covered with the tape also.  

I should try the black construction paper.  Originally, I needed something that would offer a little insulation.  Now that I have a heated reptile room, I guess it doesn't matter anymore.

----------


## AkHerps

Yeah it was just the only thing I had laying around and it worked easy enough.  I basically black out the sides and backs of all my tanks.

I'll have to check out home depot, that stuff seems like a great way to re-use heat pads/tape!

----------

jfreels (08-08-2010)

----------


## rabernet

Very good write up! Sticky worthy!

----------

jfreels (08-08-2010)

----------


## Bones

Another good way I found to black out the back and sides of the tank is to use window tint meant for a car.  I purchased 2.5% limo black tint, cut it to size and used electrical tape to attach it to the tank.  It can obviously be attached like one would do on a car window, but I wanted something I could take off when I clean the tank.

----------

jfreels (08-09-2010)

----------


## jsmorphs2

> Very good write up! Sticky worthy!


x2...great job, very informative and easy to follow. This is very helpful to those who want a glass tank set up.  :Good Job:

----------

jfreels (08-10-2010),MSG-KB (01-30-2012)

----------


## BrianaK

Thats how my aquarium looks, except I have thick foam stuff along the outside to hold in the heat, and plexiglass on top covering about 95%. Works well. Great post!

----------

jfreels (08-10-2010),MSG-KB (01-30-2012)

----------


## BEasy119

> i use black construction paper on the back of my tanks, just cheaper i guess.  
> 
> Where can you find the aluminum tape?  Or do i have to get it online?


my friend told me you can find aluminum tape at menard's.

----------

Luna'sBoy (03-05-2013)

----------


## franken_stein

Holy bananas. This is EXACTLY what I needed and was looking for. Thank you thank you thank you! This is so amazing! Thanks so much for posting this up for us  :Smile:  This is so appreciated. 

On another note - I was going to buy the decorated paper from a pet store so that it would have a fancy-schmancy background but really, now I realize that's unnecessary. I'm just going to go with black - it looks great!

----------

jfreels (09-10-2010),Luna'sBoy (03-05-2013)

----------


## jhamilton

does foil work better then plexiglass to keep heat and humidity in?

oh and you can get foil tape at Home Depot or Lowes.....it will prob be in the same section as air ducts and other home ventilation supplys.

----------


## jfreels

I have never tried plexi.  The foil works great for me *and very cost effective*.  It's also easy to adjust if you need more/less ventilation.

@franken_stein, thanks for the comments  :Good Job:

----------


## jfreels

As far as the foil tape goes...

I got mine at Home Depot.  It was pricey ($8 I think), but I purchased 1 roll in February and I still have a LOT remaining.  I use it on all my UTHs (7) and on top of my tank lids to hold the humidity (3) and now I use it to secure my temp-probes.  I have gotten a lot out of that one roll.  Well worth the $8 or whatever I paid.

----------


## jhamilton

thanks.

----------


## volkert13b

the white thing on the side of your thank is that the "rheostat" light dimmer. cause i have the same one i think if yours is a touch one how how do you keep yours to get your right temp? mine is all the way on dim and keeping 90-95

----------


## jfreels

Yeah, that's the dimmer.  With the Accurite thermometer probe attached to the tank, I just start the rheostat at the bottom and gradually increase until I get the desired temp.  I keep my reptile room at 80-82 F, so it's a little easier for me as opposed to someone who has warmer daytime and cooler nighttime.  

If you're having trouble finding a good median, I'd suggest getting a thermostat to control the temp.  You can get a cheap HydroFarm thermostat on Amazon.com for around 28$ shipped.  There are many other thermostats to choose from if you have a larger budget.

----------


## smd58

for the black out you can also use black spray paint, tape off the frame, and glass. wipe with some alcohole. i use flat paint because it will show up as gloss from the inside.

----------


## Kysenia

Excellant post :Smile:   summed up what I just tried to explain to a patient wanting to get a ball python 2 weeks ago lol......wish i had it then.!  godd work :Smile:

----------


## jfreels

I would have done paint, but I was not prepared for this tank upgrade.  After that snakes next shed, I'll be moving him to a tub and then placing my Brazilian Rainbow boa in that tank.  

Thanks for the input guys!

----------


## ae88weaver

You say to 
"Attach the probe from your Accurite, try to get it dead center of the mat. As you can see, I'm not using hot-glue to attach this probe. I will later, the next time it gets a deep clean."
If your not using glue this time, how are you attaching it?  I'm trying to set up my cage right now, actually a couple cages while I'm waiting for a different size UTH to come in, and the my thermostat probe is massive! Your post is very helpful though, I just need a bit of clarification since this is my first time owning a BP.  Thanks!  :Smile: 


Also, how necessary is it to black out the sides? I know BP's are nocturnal, but I'm planning on keep Erikson in his own room with the shades down and lights off... It's a storage room so there will be no traffic or anything either...

----------


## presacane

> Here's a little rundown on how I handle my glass tanks for my snakes.  This is my fourth time going through this process and I've pretty much settled on this process.  
> 
> *What you'll need*
> Clean tank, I'm using a 20 gallon long I got off Craigslist for $25UTH (Under Tank Heater)Screen mesh tank topperCage locksCon-Tact Shelf liner, black 18"x4' will do a 20 Gallon long with a little extraTin foilFoil tape2 identical hidesWater dishAccurite Indoor/Outdoor thermometer with probeRheostat or thermostat
> 
> *Step 1*
> Start with an open area where you can work on modifying the tank.  I choose a desk.  
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot i have four glass and appreciate the time and work u put into showing us

----------

jfreels (01-06-2011)

----------


## jfreels

> You say to 
> "Attach the probe from your Accurite, try to get it dead center of the mat. As you can see, I'm not using hot-glue to attach this probe. I will later, the next time it gets a deep clean."
> If your not using glue this time, how are you attaching it?  I'm trying to set up my cage right now, actually a couple cages while I'm waiting for a different size UTH to come in, and the my thermostat probe is massive! Your post is very helpful though, I just need a bit of clarification since this is my first time owning a BP.  Thanks! 
> 
> 
> Also, how necessary is it to black out the sides? I know BP's are nocturnal, but I'm planning on keep Erikson in his own room with the shades down and lights off... It's a storage room so there will be no traffic or anything either...


Sorry I am just seeing this!  I used a piece of foil tape, in fact, it held up so well, I don't bother with the hot glue anymore, it makes it much easier to do the deep cleans.

I've seen some BP's that are just fine in enclosures without blacking out the glass.  I think it will greatly improve settling in a new snake.  IMO, if your snake eats, poops and stays in it's hide a lot, don't change anything  :Cool:

----------


## rdoyle

I have a question I have a 43 inc long male in a 20L to me it is small am I right I dont have room for 2 hides. I will up grade to a 40 breeder some when I get some money stored away for him

----------


## rdoyle

What I am asking should i up grade to a 40 breed when I get the money for should I stay with the 20 long

----------


## bigblue09

where did you get your hides from? my female bp is almost 3ft long. would she fit in those?

----------


## bigblue09

i just completed doing my tank this way. i got the same thermometer you did and stuck it to the bottom right on top of the heating pad. its reading 100 deg right on top of it. i have a bark blend as a substrate and her hide is right above the pad. is this too hot?

----------


## NoLaHeRpEr

Love the idea of the black liner....Headed to home depot after work for some now.

----------


## Daniel Dow

Would this work for a 55g tank? with two uths one on the cool side one on the warm, both attached to t-stats?

----------


## PiedAddict083

That's a fancy set up, just what I need for my snake. Where do you get cage locks though? Also, what's the best way to keep humidity in the tank if you use aspen snake bedding?

----------


## youbeyouibei

Great information and thanks very much! I just got two ball pythons a few weeks ago (first ones! 1. Albino and .1 Het Albino) and was having a lot of trouble getting their temps/humidity adjusted correctly. The aluminum foil and foil tape worked out AWESOME!, and I covered three sides of the terrariums with double reflective insulation secured with the foil tape to insulate the glass and give them some "privacy" on their respective tanks. The temps are right where they should be and with a twice-daily misting of water, the humidity is exactly right. Thanks again for the great information!

----------


## Kay_Dee

I got my ball back at the end of last year (literally, got it on the 31st of December) and being my first snake I have been learning as I go. One of the biggest issues for me was maintaining the heat. Once I got that figured out the humidity went out the window also and it has been a struggle to find the right combination. This looks great, I am trying it now in hopes that this will be the answer that I needed.
I live in Arizona and summer is on it's way I am now wondering if this will be too hot for my ball during then. It was about 10:30pm when I was working on this with the cover off and putting the bedding in with the uth on and it had climbed up to 104 by the time I was done about 30minutes later (Granted my thermostat is not as nice as the one shown in your tutorial).

Also before I forget, thank you for this lovely post, it was informative, helpful, and greatly easy to follow  :Smile: 
The tank looks even better with it blacked out than it did before. I suppose if it does get too hot later in the season I will just remove things bit by bit until a good balance is reached...

Again, many thanks for this awesome post!

----------


## three.one

This is an excellent post!! Thank you for taking the time. Much appreciated!!  :Good Job: 

One question, where did you buy those black hide boxes??? I really like those but can't find them anywhere at any local pet stores.  :Confused:

----------


## xENViOUS 5x

Damn, this is one awesome freaking post jfreeds! This actually gave me quite a few tips for my set-up, cause I've made my decision, and in about less then 2 months I should have me a albino b/p! Once again, great freaking post!!!

xENViOUS 5x

----------


## ocean girl

So you don't need a heat lamp to maintain over heat temps of 80? You Just use the UTH?
Just wondering because I have just switched back to a tank from the Tub that we tried, and I'm thinking of getting a smaller tank to maybe avoid needing the ceramic heat bulb.
My current tank is about 20 inches tall!

----------


## Munizfire

is it me, or the pics aren't showing?

----------


## Anya

great tutorial, but I can't see the pix, either. Poo.  :Sad:

----------


## MasonC2K

Yep, pics are still broken.

----------


## Evenstar

I thought it was just me.  Any chance the pics can be fixed?  LoL....   :Razz: 

@three.one - the black hide boxes are often found at Reptile Basics.  I use them and they are just great and very easy to clean.  http://www.reptilebasics.com/hide-boxes

----------


## Citizen Snips

Just throwing in 2 cents about the sides, one thing I did to keep insulation in a bit more was use Cinefoil, a tool used by us filmmakers to shield light and shape it. It's essentially aluminum foil painted matte black. It's not cheap, but I have never had a problem keeping heat in the tank, day or night. 

Tank, with 3 sides with cut Cinefoil, a piece covering half of the top on the mesh as well.


Not only does it insulate, but closes up the tank a bit, and looks pretty good too (my editing room is dimly lit anyway, but still)

Cinefoil:
http://www.amazon.com/Rosco-Matte-Bl.../dp/B001KVMK38

You could possibly find some smaller rolls, but the stuff is just plain useful.

----------


## jfreels

> Yep, pics are still broken.


Gah! I will fix them in the morning. Sorry guys!

----------


## mestapho

> Gah! I will fix them in the morning. Sorry guys!


I would really like to see the pics as well.

----------


## jfreels

Can a willing admin/mod send me a PM to update this thread for me?  I have links to the images on one of my valid domains.  Thanks!

----------


## HeadSetJones

For blacking out the sides my sister in law frames. She got me black matting paper (i think that's what it's called) The stuff you stick behind a picture in a frame if you want the picture to be smaller than the frame I guess. Really strong durable stuff...

----------


## jfreels

Matte finish would be good.  I've found that the mirror effect that a black background can produce can lead to the snake striking at the mirror image instead of it's prey.  This also goes for geckos.  My brazilian rainbow is the only snake I keep in a fish tank at the moment.  

Also, I never got a message from a mod willing to help me.  Guess I'll have to bug one of them  :Wink:

----------


## cobytur

> Matte finish would be good.  I've found that the mirror effect that a black background can produce can lead to the snake striking at the mirror image instead of it's prey.  This also goes for geckos.  My brazilian rainbow is the only snake I keep in a fish tank at the moment.  
> 
> Also, I never got a message from a mod willing to help me.  Guess I'll have to bug one of them


Any word on the picture situation? thanks!

----------


## Orange

I'd also like to see some pictures!  :Smile:

----------


## Estoner

No pics yet?

----------


## Yggdrasil

Just post the photo links, we can put 2 and 2 together i think.
Curious about the pics too.
I have been having a hard time controlling my heat, I think i am going to switch to an infrared light 24/7.
I have a 20 gallon long critter keeper. I turn the light off at night and temp is at 71 in the morning.
Way too cold. He has the uth and was finally in his warm hide this morning but yesterday he was in the cold hide.

----------


## Vypyrz

If, for some reason, they can't change the original post, you could go to the original post and select "reply with quote," change the links, and re-post it in this thread, or, copy and paste it into a new thread, and have that one "stickied."

Sent from my Motorola ATRIX using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## alexr

i am a new BP owner, what is the significance of having the sides of the terrarium covered and not clear, is it just recommended because they like dark areas and like to hide?

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

The blacked out sides are to help the bp feel more secure in a complete glass tank, just how leaves and "mess" help them

----------


## alexr

> The blacked out sides are to help the bp feel more secure in a complete glass tank, just how leaves and "mess" help them


ok cool.. thought so. thanks

----------


## Talae

As a new BP owner, I would love to see the images for this guide. Any chance of that?

----------


## hypnotixdmp

Are the pix ever gonna be fixed?!?!?!

----------

shelby9189 (10-19-2012)

----------


## Dark Lady Kat

the pictures do not work

----------


## jbuck33311

Thanks for the info.. Question.. by your post I am assuming you only use a UTH for heatsource..no heatlamps or ceramic heat lamps correct? do you use a UVB Bulb at all?  Just curious.. your post sounds like what I need to do but just wondering about the light.. also do you have 2 hides? one in the hot area of your tank and one in cooler side??

----------


## Elusive Dream

Is there a reason I can not see any pics in this thread?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I can't find the pictures either....anyone know why??

----------


## Blitzjg

> Another good way I found to black out the back and sides of the tank is to use window tint meant for a car.  I purchased 2.5% limo black tint, cut it to size and used electrical tape to attach it to the tank.  It can obviously be attached like one would do on a car window, but I wanted something I could take off when I clean the tank.


How did you manage the electrical tape? Mine seems to refuse to stay stuck 80% of the time

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> How did you manage the electrical tape? Mine seems to refuse to stay stuck 80% of the time


You might want to start your own thread to ask your question.

This specific member posted 3 years ago and has not been active since Nov 2011

----------


## Pyrate81

Using masking tape, it's stickier and what I use for my construction paper on my tanks.

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

Here is a new thread on the same topic:

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...With-Pictures!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-01-2013)

----------


## hankfan79

This thread need to be updated.  OP pictures are not showing up.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Skylar

Im not sure if the photos have just been taken down now or If my computer is messing something up.... 

Regardless, I can't see where you placed your probe for the thermostat between the UTH and the Glass ?  
Does the tinfoil covering on the UTH affect the probes readings at all ?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

> Here is a new thread on the same topic:
> 
> http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...With-Pictures!




^^ This

OP for this thread hasn't been on here for years

----------

_The Serpent Merchant_ (02-25-2014)

----------

